# [SOLVED] Wi-Fi Connectivity Issues When Using Bridge Mode



## ashwin.terminat (Mar 18, 2009)

Here in India we've a Data Plan wherein Data Transfers between 2AM and 8AM are free and unmetered. But for that to work, you need to use the modem in Bridge Mode and setup a Dial-Up connection after 2AM on the computer. Else, some amount of data is metered.

Now, I use 2 systems. One with LAN and the other with Wi-Fi. Problem is, the Wi-Fi works only when the modem is in PPPoE mode. In Bridge mode, it says No Internet Access and understandably so because it doesn't verify the username and password anywhere.

Specs:
Asus USB Wi-Fi Receiver
Digisol DG-BG4110N Wireless Router
Windows 7 Ultimate


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Wi-Fi Connectivity Issues When Using Bridge Mode*

The router has to support bridging and it needs to be set to PPOE bridging check the support pages for any additional settings or contact your isp.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Wi-Fi Connectivity Issues When Using Bridge Mode*

When you are bridging you are not doing NAT which means you can only connect ONE device to the internet.


----------



## ashwin.terminat (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Wi-Fi Connectivity Issues When Using Bridge Mode*

http://www.digilink.co.in/Lists/tblDigisolProductDetail/Attachments/49/DG-BG4011N.pdf

That's the product manual.
In the Router Settings Page, I don't see any option to Bridge over PPPoE as such.
There's PPPoA, PPPoE, MER, IPoA and Bridging.
And ISP is useless, they don't know their knees from their elbows!


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Wi-Fi Connectivity Issues When Using Bridge Mode*

It will have to be set in bridging mode but as Wand3r3r has stated only one device will be able to connect at any one time as there is no NAT to handle requests to and from multiple devices.


----------



## ashwin.terminat (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Wi-Fi Connectivity Issues When Using Bridge Mode*

There is this option which says Enable NAT, do I tick it then?
But then, the system which uses LAN will have to be connected all the time if I need to use the Wi-Fi right?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Wi-Fi Connectivity Issues When Using Bridge Mode*

appears to me your ISP is saying you have unlimited download from 2am to 8am for a SINGLE pc being in bridge mode.

So if you want that download speed you are going to have to give up the wifi during that time. Wifi would be pointless anyway as it slows the downloads.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Wi-Fi Connectivity Issues When Using Bridge Mode*

Maybe you could use an access point by connecting an ethernet cable to one of the Lan ports on the digisol and the other end to the WAN or internet port of the access point this would be your one device over the bridge.

Then connect the computer for the Lan to one of the Lan ports on the access point and connect wirelessly with the other computer to the access point.

This way you would get internet connectivity both wired and wirelessly.

If you don't have an access point you would need to buy one.

Something to consider.


----------



## ashwin.terminat (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Wi-Fi Connectivity Issues When Using Bridge Mode*



Wand3r3r said:


> appears to me your ISP is saying you have unlimited download from 2am to 8am for a SINGLE pc being in bridge mode.
> 
> So if you want that download speed you are going to have to give up the wifi during that time. Wifi would be pointless anyway as it slows the downloads.


Not really for Single PC, no specifications as such. Just free, no conditions apply. -razz:



TheCyberMan said:


> Maybe you could use an access point by connecting an ethernet cable to one of the Lan ports on the digisol and the other end to the WAN or internet port of the access point this would be your one device over the bridge.
> 
> Then connect the computer for the Lan to one of the Lan ports on the access point and connect wirelessly with the other computer to the access point.
> 
> ...


I guess I didn't explain myself clearly enough, if I connect in PPPoE mode, the problem is I need to somehow reboot the modem after 2AM because if the internet is connected before 2AM, a considerable amount of data is metered. And the computer using LAN isn't in my room to use at 2AM. So I need to connect in Bridge mode only to effectively make sure that the Internet is used after 2AM.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Wi-Fi Connectivity Issues When Using Bridge Mode*

There's only one way to re-boot the modem into bridge mode and that is to log into the router and switch to bridge mode at 2AM and re-boot.

Enable the NAT and see if that makes any difference.

Otherwise the option i gave you stands.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Wi-Fi Connectivity Issues When Using Bridge Mode*

"Not really for Single PC, no specifications as such. Just free, no conditions apply"


why do you think the requirement for bridging during those hours exists????
Bridging forces you to only one pc/one ip address possible.
They don't need to specify it. They force you to it none the less.


----------



## ashwin.terminat (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Wi-Fi Connectivity Issues When Using Bridge Mode*



TheCyberMan said:


> There's only one way to re-boot the modem into bridge mode and that is to log into the router and switch to bridge mode at 2AM and re-boot.
> 
> Enable the NAT and see if that makes any difference.
> 
> Otherwise the option i gave you stands.


I have enabled NAT and not really observed any difference yet.
What I've done is create 2 interfaces. One using PPPoE and the other using Bridging. Because the other system will have to be on everytime I need to use the Wi-Fi if in Bridge Mode.
So I now connect to the Wi-Fi signal. Then login to the router and manually connect to the internet and then disconnect once I'm done and make sure this is before 2AM too. That way, I do what I'd like to but yeah, I was hoping things would be a bit easier. But you win some, you lose some. 



Wand3r3r said:


> "Not really for Single PC, no specifications as such. Just free, no conditions apply"
> 
> 
> why do you think the requirement for bridging during those hours exists????
> ...


Well yeah, kinda. 
But Bridging isn't mandatory, just recommended.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Wi-Fi Connectivity Issues When Using Bridge Mode*

The access point will do the NAT for you so you are able to connect additional devices and then connect to the WAN (bridge).


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Wi-Fi Connectivity Issues When Using Bridge Mode*

a single device can not be configured for both nat and bridge at the same time. That is like saying I want the door open and closed at the same time.


----------



## ashwin.terminat (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Wi-Fi Connectivity Issues When Using Bridge Mode*



TheCyberMan said:


> The access point will do the NAT for you so you are able to connect additional devices and then connect to the WAN (bridge).


I'm a n00b when it comes to Networking Terms.
By Bridge, do you also mean(like I do), that I'll to use a dialer to connect to the internet?



Wand3r3r said:


> a single device can not be configured for both nat and bridge at the same time. That is like saying I want the door open and closed at the same time.



Hmmm, well, I'm not sure what I did was a solution then.
Yes, it is tedious to login to the router page and connect manually everytime I need to use the Wi-Fi.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Wi-Fi Connectivity Issues When Using Bridge Mode*

A bridge doesn't require a dialer but PPOE does.

Enabling NAT made no difference i needed you to see that. Nat would have to be done on the otherside of the bridge where you are connecting to on the side of and controlled by the isp which they are not providing.

Using an access point NAT would be done before connecting to the bridge allowing additional devices to be connected.


----------



## ashwin.terminat (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Wi-Fi Connectivity Issues When Using Bridge Mode*



TheCyberMan said:


> A bridge doesn't require a dialer but PPOE does.
> 
> Enabling NAT made no difference i needed you to see that. Nat would have to be done on the otherside of the bridge where you are connecting to on the side of and controlled by the isp which they are not providing.
> 
> Using an access point NAT would be done before connecting to the bridge allowing additional devices to be connected.


I think I lost you there. :bheart:
I use bridge mode on the LAN computer and need to dial it everytime after 2AM.
I'm so lost right now because I don't get the terminology.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Wi-Fi Connectivity Issues When Using Bridge Mode*

The PPOE connection requires a dial up connection not the bridge itself.

A quick explanation of NAT below:

What is NAT? - A Word Definition From the Webopedia Computer Dictionary

In bridge mode NAT is not performed hence the one device only can connect NAT would be performed on the otherside of the bridge(router) you are connecting to.

Feel free to research it further.


----------



## ashwin.terminat (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Wi-Fi Connectivity Issues When Using Bridge Mode*

Makes sense to me now. Thanks for that.
So I'm guessing if I am not willing to pick up an Access Point, I'll need to Change the whole thing to PPPoE mode and can't use bridge mode.
So on the whole, if I need to use Bridge mode on the LAN Computer, I can't use the Wi-Fi on the other computer while the LAN computer is connected through Bridge Mode interface?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Wi-Fi Connectivity Issues When Using Bridge Mode*

You see Wand3r3r's point about only being able to connect one device in bridge mode now.

Yes using an access point will be best if you want to use bridge mode for unmetered internet between 2AM and 6AM otherwise just use your PPOE connection.


----------



## ashwin.terminat (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Wi-Fi Connectivity Issues When Using Bridge Mode*

Could you give me an example of an access point?
Like Brand etc?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Wi-Fi Connectivity Issues When Using Bridge Mode*

Newegg.com - Wireless Bridge, Wireless Access Point


----------



## ashwin.terminat (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Wi-Fi Connectivity Issues When Using Bridge Mode*

Thanks.
So final solution is Access Point?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Wi-Fi Connectivity Issues When Using Bridge Mode*

Would be the least problematic


----------



## ashwin.terminat (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Wi-Fi Connectivity Issues When Using Bridge Mode*

Cool, will mark as solved then.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Access point the best option good luck any problems you'll find us here.


----------

